# Forgotten Romantic Adagios/Andantes (7th in a Series): Reinecke Piano Concerto #3



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Carl Reinecke (1824-1910) was a German (though technically born a Dane) pianist and composer who lived for 85 years and so experienced almost the entirety of the so-called Romantic Era. He was a prolific composer even having composed several operas which are not performed in modern times. He was also considered one of the top Mozart interpreters. Of note is the fact that at age 80, in 1904, he was the earliest-born pianist to record his playing on any recording medium when he 'recorded' some of works on piano rolls.

None of his 4 piano concertos are part of the present-day popular classical piano repertory, but I haven't been as moved by a classical work for several years as I have been by this Largo from the Piano Concerto #3, composed in 1877. This 2nd movement is at the very least majestically beautiful and at its best, magnificent. I have to believe that it was the result of some special inspiration that Reinecke had at the time, but I haven't been able to find out what that might have been. He wouldn't compose another piano concerto (his final) for 24 years and IMO it doesn't have the depth of this work.

In some ways, the Largo is a work for orchestra and piano (rather than the reverse) since the main (particularly moving) theme which opens the movement only appears in complete form when played by the orchestra. Interestingly, a second subject, played only by the piano, which appears at 19:35 and 20:48 is recognizable as similar to that appearing in the 1st movement of the Brahms 1st Concerto. It is not a direct 'lift' from Brahms, but since the latter concerto was composed in 1858, Reinecke had to be very familiar with it.

This is a work that requires more than one listening to appreciate how wonderful a creation it is. Please pay particular attention to the final 3rd of the piece which begins around 21:53. It is truly magnificent and the ending is appropriately beautiful.






http://www.talkclassical.com/42454-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/42574-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/42637-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/42646-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/42662-forgotten-romantic-era-adagios.html

http://www.talkclassical.com/43064-forgotten-romantic-adagios-andantes.html


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks, sounds good, will listen a few times. He sure had impressive teachers as well as students.
I very much appreciate topics such as these.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the response DeepR. Although, I've found the others in this series very rewarding, I think this Reinecke Largo is a standout and compares or surpasses that of some more well-known composers of the time.


----------

